# I'm new :)



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm totaly new... first day on the forum, "had" to sign up. This forum seems really nice, I like it


----------



## Janice (May 28, 2006)

Welcome, I hope you enjoy your stay! We'll see you around the forum.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 28, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Wattage (May 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

thank you guys ^_^


----------



## slvrlips (May 28, 2006)

Welcome, I'm new here as well and I have learned some really great tips from the wonderful ladies of Spectra. 
Again welcome


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

Thanks slvrlips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've learned awesome stuff as well... and its only been one day..hehe.. 
honestly, its great being here


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Becka (May 29, 2006)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## Dawn (May 29, 2006)

Welcome & glad you like it here!


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Miss World (May 31, 2006)

aww, thank you guys
its great being here ^_^


----------

